# Nissan 200SX Z-Edition, Europemod.



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey! 

What do you guys think of my car?  





































I live in Stockholm/Sweden!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

NIce....looks more like a Silvia to me (240sx)


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks! hehe, yeah, but the modelnames is diffrent in the states and here in Europe =)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *NIce....looks more like a Silvia to me (240sx) *


 


Nice 200SX-Z edition!


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *NIce....looks more like a Silvia to me (240sx) *


it is a 240sx but they call it a 200 somewhere else..nice ride man


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Z edition.. wtf?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wow, nice. thas some pofessional lookin pics, wanna do my car?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

sorry.. beautiful car though.. LOVE IT!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

san_fran_b14 said:


> *it is a 240sx but they call it a 200 somewhere else..nice ride man *


No...it's a 200SX.
It was re-badged for N. America when they put the 2.4ltr KA into it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice camera,
You should have turned on the lights for the top picture.

Seth


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *No...it's a 200SX.
> It was re-badged for N. America when they put the 2.4ltr KA into it. *


my bad...forgot to type in sx..


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> *wow, nice. thas some pofessional lookin pics, wanna do my car?  *


hehe, thx.. My friend has taken the photos..  

If you buy him a ticket I´m sure that he will help you out


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *No...it's a 200SX.
> It was re-badged for N. America when they put the 2.4ltr KA into it. *


That sounds right! Here we have the SR20DET engine.


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Z edition.. wtf? *


Yeah, over here we got 3 versions of the 1998 200SX (re-buildt in Germany)! Racing (800ex), Sportline (??ex) and Z-Edition (200ex). The diffrence is some equipment, rims, etc.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SO NICE. I SO want to move to Europe and test drive all the cars .


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, that is so clean. I like 240sx's a lot, and having the 200sx name (my car) makes it so much better  The front lights are really mean looking, thats how I like them. I like the skirts a lot, and the front and rear lips too. Did it come like that?


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *Wow, that is so clean. I like 240sx's a lot, and having the 200sx name (my car) makes it so much better  The front lights are really mean looking, thats how I like them. I like the skirts a lot, and the front and rear lips too. Did it come like that? *


Yeah, it came that way! The only change is the 19" rims (18" OZ F1 from factory) 
-----------------------------
What kind of engine has this car in the states? hp?


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *SO NICE. I SO want to move to Europe and test drive all the cars . *


hehe, Welcome 
----------------------


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

So not fair... soooo not fair...

Gorgeous car.


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

hmm.. cant delete this post.. yeye whatever


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

samo said:


> *So not fair... soooo not fair...
> 
> Gorgeous car. *


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NewfarM said:


> *
> What kind of engine has this car in the states? hp? *



we had the KA24DE(2.4L) with 155HP and 160LBS/TQ


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

tight ride man


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

ajracer805 said:


> *we had the KA24DE(2.4L) with 155HP and 160LBS/TQ *


huh? Not more?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NewfarM said:


> *huh? Not more? *


nah man, thats it.......most people who have a Ka24 swap in a sr20det


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

That is awesome photography, very professional. Oh yeah, and the car is very nice.


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

ajracer805 said:


> *nah man, thats it.......most people who have a Ka24 swap in a sr20det *


Well.. In that case I understand them


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Damn... That looks very sweet... Nice car...


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

nice car. also my props to the cameraman.. it sux being stuck in the states


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks guys! =) 

Yesterday we had a "Blackrace" here i Stockholm, = legal Streetrace on public streets, 201m. Very fun to test the car and to get a time! =)


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

sorry to bring this old post back, but I am hoping NewfarM is still around.

I am looking for the part numbers on both the european 200sx rear bumper (w/factory rear fogs), and the special z-edition rear bumper spoiler.

If anyone can help me with this I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Next time, click on a persons name, View Publis Profile, and on the right, it will tell you when last they were on. 


Last Activity: Nov 4th, 2003 09:58 AM 
Offline


----------

